# Do Pigeons respond to dog whistles?



## Sheila1111 (Jan 6, 2018)

Hi,
I am not allowed to feed pigeons from my apt. I was wondering if anyone has any advice about how I might get this pigeon to follow me around the block and I can feed it there every day?
I was wondering if anyone has ever used a dog whistle- people can't hear - but the pigeon would and might understand that it is me....
Just trying to figure out a way to feed this wild pigeon whom I fed a bit but I have to stop. I know it would recognize me - I just need it to follow me.
I appreciate any advice.
Thank you


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Sheila1111, pigeons do respond to whistles but it has to be taught to them when they are very young, pigeon racers use whistles to get there birds to come down and eat, when they feed there birds and shake the feed can they also use the whistle and the birds know when they hear the whistle they know it is feeding time, what you can do is try to lure him around the corner by throwing a piece of corn have the feed in a coffee can and shake the can and when the bird picks up the corn walk a little further and give him another piece of corn always shakeing the can you might not need the whistle just the shaking the can of feed he will he will associate the shaking of the can that he is going to be fed, try just the shaking the feed can with out the whistle, if you want to try a whistle dont use a dog whistle use a regular whistle


----------



## Sheila1111 (Jan 6, 2018)

*Thank you beachwood45789*

Hi there,

Thank you - that makes sense. The stupid part is I have to be sneaky about it as I am not supposed to be doing it. I was hoping for a quiet option. But I did not know about the whistle and I can try for sure. I think this one is smart

The good part is he/she is not coming now so often and I am guessing that is better as it is still warm so when it gets cold, it will be used to finding food.
I did see it washing near my roof last night so I figure if it is washing, it feels good right? (I am more familiar with cats- they wash when they feel good).

I rescued one like this about three years ago and brought to a rescue place. They took lead of our its body and then released it after 6 weeks. Sometimes i wonder if this is the same one and it remembers me!

In any case, thank you so much for your advice and I will keep you posted.

All best


----------

